# Parking Pass Liar Desk



## presley (Aug 24, 2014)

Was curious if anyone without a car has checked in and been asked to go get something other than a parking pass from the parking pass liar desk.  I know during the check in process, they ask all about your car and then tell you that you have to go to the other desk to get your parking pass.  What do they do if you don't have a car?  My guess is the front desk would come up with a different reason why you'd have to finish checking in at the other desk.  Or, would they magically leave you alone?


----------



## blakebr (Aug 24, 2014)

Special offers, local coupons, restaurant reservations, local area map, etc.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 24, 2014)

Most of the Wyndham resorts I regularly stay at - the Passing Pass staff who KNOW me, take a bathroom break as I hit the lobby door. Whoever is the rookie gets left with the "no show to sales office" ding - which effects their paychecks. 

And if during the week that person sees, I get better and better offers to attend -- which I simply to not agree to.

Remember, when YOU agree to go -- it gives the Sales Manager the RIGHT to open your Wyndham folder for review AND they review them carefully to assign a good match of staff to YOU. They look at everything on your ownership records and all NOTES from prior OWNER'S UPDATES you have attended. 

And again, I will repeat the 2 little OLD MAID retired sisters who I hung out with at a Wyndham resort for several days. They always travel together and attended the sales meetings for the loot. The one OLD MAID sister realized that a "tall tale" statement she had made 6-9 months earlier at a different resort, had the current dude asking her if things had improved.  After the Owner's Update, they reflected on that and decided that Wyndham maintain NOTES via the computer on their membership. They decide to PLAY with Owner's Updates from then on. As neither had been married, they created a LOVE CHILD daughter who was a problem child/adult. Drugs, out of wedlock child, married boyfriends, bank account thefts, arrests, ... all as reasons as to WHY they could not buy more points. They told me after awhile they had to write down the "stories" to add new FACTS - they love the messing with sales, it passed the 90 minutes very fast and they had taken control of the Owner Updates meetings. They would figure out their NEW tale before going to the meeting - it was totally entertaining to them. I have to tell you, they were SHAMELESS ... I could not stop laughing. My age group - it was all about SEX, DRUGS, ROCK & ROLL, COPS with them mostly trying NOT TO bust out laughing. I was just rolling with laughter - they were so proud of themselves (as they should be).


----------



## Free2Roam (Aug 24, 2014)

presley said:


> Was curious if anyone without a car has checked in and been asked to go get something other than a parking pass from the parking pass liar desk.  I know during the check in process, they ask all about your car and then tell you that you have to go to the other desk to get your parking pass.  What do they do if you don't have a car?  My guess is the front desk would come up with a different reason why you'd have to finish checking in at the other desk.  Or, would they magically leave you alone?



Some resorts now require wristbands to access the pool, gym, etc... the parking pass people usually hand those out as well. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ronparise (Aug 24, 2014)

In New Orleans they told me I was entered in a raffle for some special gifts and that I should drop the ticket "over there" At Daytona it was the pool wrist band and at reunion there was no pretense. You have to see the Wyndham guy before check in


----------



## Bigrob (Aug 24, 2014)

Just checked in at Smoky Mountains. No parking pass, no pretense. I went over to the other desk to get coupon books, but was not invited to an update. Should I feel hurt? I'm not sure that I'm blacklisted, but I can't say it would bother me much if I was.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 24, 2014)

Last time I stayed at a Wyndham resort, I didn't have a car.  When they sent me to get my parking pass, and I said I didn't have a car, and they said I had to see them anyway.  I was all checked in, so I just said "OK," and then very intentionally headed the other direction.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 24, 2014)

Got one from the front desk at South Shore, since theY made me go get license information on a rental car, I told them I am not going, you have my vehicle information, so don't tow my car.

The front desk clerk filled out a parking pass


----------



## CO skier (Aug 24, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Last time I stayed at a Wyndham resort, I didn't have a car.  When they sent me to get my parking pass, and I said I didn't have a car, and they said I had to see them anyway.  I was all checked in, so I just said "OK," and then very intentionally headed the other direction.



If you had a car, you would still not need a parking pass; just check-in and get out (maybe there are a few, very rare exceptions; I have not been to every Wyndham resort).  Just be sure to unplug all the phones in the unit.

When I stay at Wyndham or WorldMark resorts that do not have a sales office, there is no parking pass required.  What a coincidence.


----------



## Weimaraner (Aug 24, 2014)

I remember reading a TripAdvisor review where the guest said she was told at the parking desk that it was mandatory to go to a 90 minute presentation...and she went! That's just sad. I just tell them how excited I am to be on my girls' trip and we left the husbands at home and watch as I get whisked out of there faster than you can say "vacation club."


----------



## silentg (Aug 24, 2014)

I have not heard the term old maid in twenty years!


----------



## CO skier (Aug 24, 2014)

"I am not here with my spouse" is a line that will expedite your encounter with the "parking pass" desk.

It is especially entertaining when one is standing there with an adult of the opposite sex.


----------



## CO skier (Aug 24, 2014)

silentg said:


> I have not heard the term old maid in twenty years!



Some people were raised in the Victorian tradition and have no concept of political correctness.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 25, 2014)

silentg said:


> I have not heard the term old maid in twenty years!



As that poster, it is the term the sisters used to describe themselves.  They were a very much a fun and alive pair ... I don't think the sales staff had any idea they had been pranking them for 5+ years ... I was just rolling on the floor. 

I was showing/tutoring them how to use the Wyndham online booking system, so they did not have to call in anymore. They most likely continued to book online. They used the Wyndham donation for dining out during their stays. I believe they were either VIP or VIP Gold.


----------

